# To any Mod. Pls move to "Luthiery, Modifications & Customizations".



## Orandje (Apr 18, 2014)

*mod edit: in the future use the report post button to let us know something like this. It's this icon




under the user information on the left.*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...orzal-twist-endurneck-guitar-innovations.html

î î î
That post right there. Posted it in Extended Range Territory.

Dunno If appropriate there or not.


----------

